# Labor Pains



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 26, 2009)

Have yall heard of this? Its a Lindsay Lohan movie but i had never heard of it before.. Its coming on ABC Family soon


----------



## breezybabe89 (Jun 26, 2009)

i believe it's one of those made for tv movies


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 26, 2009)

this was supposed to be released in theaters but since lindsay clearly doesn't sell well at the box office anymore abc family bought the rights to distribute it... hence the tv debut.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 26, 2009)

This movie was filmed after that one with Jane Fonda. This studio made lindsay sign a big contact stating that she would show up on time etc. I believe it was after she got out of rehab.

Anyway, it's a straight to DVD one.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmmm interesting, it looks good though.. I kind of love Cheryl Hines.. obviously from Arrested Development but shes was also great in Waitress..have yall seen that? Its one of my favorite movies


----------



## luvsic (Jul 2, 2009)

*puts face in hands*

Lindsey had a great career going for her especially after Mean Girls...it's so unfortunate what happened to her life. I think she is a pretty good actress, but after all of the media scrutiny, the drugs and hard partying, and unprofessional behavior, she's hollywood poison now. It totally tainted her image and she just looks so haggard now. I am kind of hoping she will have one of those comeback stories (just KIND of) as I always hope deep inside britney will have a TRUE comeback, but I don't know, only time will tell...


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ How true, how true...I really liked LL at first...but then she became all Hollywood and got disgustingly thin and nasty...ew. She was SOOO gorgeous before she became a stick figure. 

And honestly, I think Britney's doing pretty well right now...I've always been secretly cheering her on, and I'm happy to see that she seems to have pulled herself together. She looks great, and I hate to admit it, but that Circus and If U Seek Amy crap is pretty catchy. ...but I'll never admit to that in public. 
Maybe one day LL will get her act together and follow suit.


----------



## luvsic (Jul 2, 2009)

^ I know right? When she looked healthy, she was gorgeous in my opinion. She got WAY too thin.












to:











And Britney I could go into a huge psycho-analysis...it's hard to explain, but she definitely is back in terms of popularity, but I don't think spiritually she's back. I feel like there's no soul in her, even though she's performing and pumping out catchy tunes thanks to good writers, she's not doing it with much enthusiasm. I heard on stage she still just tends to walk around and not really get into her shows. She's just been in the business so long she knows how to entertain. But she no longer has that happy glow she used to have, one I saw only way back when she was with Justin. After he left her I feel like she broke down and never really came back. She also doesn't look like she takes care of her self in terms of hygiene.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jul 15, 2009)

Perhaps this will start her big comeback! I think we can all agree that Mean Girls was a great movie, comedies seem to be her strong suit in my opinion.. And shes got a great cast behind her in this, like she did in Mean Girls, so i'm holding out hope that this will be funny...


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 15, 2009)

I had thought it was goin in theaters too that's why I was surprised when I saw it was coming on tv. I'd seen some scenes from the set and was interested but never had any intentions of actually paying to see it. So I'll check it out if I'm home. And remember.


----------

